# Twelve years a slave



## Warrigal (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm reposting this on the main forum to test whether there is more interest in the topic of slavery as depicted in this film under Entertainment.


> I saw this film while on holiday recently. Some people were reluctant to see it because it would be too upsetting.  I believe that that is the very reason why it should be viewed.
> 
> Slavery still exists everywhere around the world, or at the very least, the fruits of slavery are enjoyed by all of us.
> I'm referring to coffee and chocolate and cheap clothing in particular but it goes a lot deeper than that.
> ...



What do you think about this film and the issues it depicts?


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 26, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 26, 2014)

Superfluous post


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 26, 2014)

_I haven't seen it Warrigal but i do agree it is still happening, perhaps people just don't like seeing the horrific truth, they like to sweep it under the carpet rather than deal with it _


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

Slavery is very much alive and well today.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Have not seen the flick and probably won't until it makes it to the toob all cut up and censored of course.  I do know this;  slavery is disgusting.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 26, 2014)

Very heartbreaking.  I want my son to watch this tonight.  I wanted to know what is being done about this but did not see anything at the end of the documentary.


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> Very heartbreaking.  I want my son to watch this tonight.  I wanted to know what is being done about this but did not see anything at the end of the documentary.



Yes, what is being done? Some links for you:

http://www.unicef.org.uk/UNICEFs-Work/What-we-do/Our-campaigns/Stop-child-trafficking/?

gclid=CL731uHtsL0CFe3ItAodijwALQ&sissr=1

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0309/feature1/online_extra.html


----------

